# Just Me



## nurse_amy (Jul 25, 2018)

Hey everyone! I am new to this site and having a lot of marital issues (aren't we all). And I am looking for some advice and word of encouragement. I think my mother is getting tired of listening to my issues so I have turned to the internet for answers.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome Amy


----------



## BigDigg (Jan 11, 2018)

Hey Amy. Willing to share or just looking for encouragement?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Amy, plenty of folks here to help you out -- you just have to type up the details and I'm sure you will get plenty of opinions/ideas/help!


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

You a Sooner fan? Tell us more about you and your problems.


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome Amy let her rip.


----------

